# Viking of Norway - free patterns



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

Click on the word:GRATIS NEDLASTINGER
to go for free download
https://www.viking-garn.no/kataloger/1106-3-genser-med-rund-sal#tab-2

Already set up for the first one, so just choose the language you want.

Enjoy.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Thank you! I love those sweaters.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Can’t figure out where to choose your language?


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

Thanks. Have already downloaded the PDF and a set of pictures.


----------



## nurseamy (Dec 13, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## sharonh46 (Mar 1, 2016)

Me either!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

How do you change the language?


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I think you want to select the pattern you’d like to get, click this tab (Gratis Nedlastinger), then select English


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you. I downloaded the hooded one.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Well, I downloaded the hoodie, and it includes several patterns, just FYI. No photos, so you might want to also save a photo of the one you like for reference later.


----------



## GrammiePatty (Feb 13, 2015)

Got it! Thank you!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

GrammiePatty said:


> I, too, need to know how to change the language. Thanks!


See my post.


----------



## GrammiePatty (Feb 13, 2015)

Done! Thank you!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful sweaters but I think they are beyond my skill level.


----------



## LakeHouseKnits (Oct 3, 2015)

The PDF I downloaded was the entire 1106 Catalog of patterns.


----------



## cookikeks (Feb 17, 2018)

I just downloaded the English instructions aaaand I think they just put ALL the free instructions into one download. The download link at the bottom has all the pictures belonging to the instructions, so you might want to download that too. Thanks for the link!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks for the link to the pattern and help with the language problem. Here's a Ravelry link. Sweater with yoke 1106-3 It seems to be the only one of the three with a Ravelry page.

ETA leaflet link https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/viking-garn-1106


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those are gorgeous, thank you for the link.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## jen9 (Oct 2, 2017)

Lovely patterns. Bookmarked for future use. Thank you.


----------



## Lobax (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

jvallas said:


> Well, I downloaded the hoodie, and it includes several patterns, just FYI. No photos, so you might want to also save a photo of the one you like for reference later.


The last item in the language list is a link to download the pictures. I downloaded the patterns as wellas the pics.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

pin_happy said:


> Click on the word:GRATIS NEDLASTINGER
> to go for free download
> https://www.viking-garn.no/kataloger/1106-3-genser-med-rund-sal#tab-2
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you for sharing this link. Beautifully challenging sweaters!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I’m not seeing where to choose English. I love the gansey type man’s sweater.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

What beautiful patterns! Thank you for sharing. 

Hazel


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Well, I downloaded the hoodie, and it includes several patterns, just FYI. No photos, so you might want to also save a photo of the one you like for reference later.


There are two files we need to save. The patterns for all the sweaters seem to be in one file. Then save the file that has photos for all the sweaters.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thank you! Very nice. If anyone is having trouble, the whole catalogue will download after hitting language. Love the hoodie!❤

And I went back to the listings and hit the picture link under the languages and downloaded the pics to go with the patterns!


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

I need to save the pictures. Thanks for the heads up on that one.



joycevv said:


> I'm not seeing where to choose English. I love the gansey type man's sweater.


Look above the pictures for the download links and choose 71106 CATALOGUE 1106 - ENGLISH.pdf Note that it has ENGLISH in the file name. Handy to know to look for it but not always easy to spot.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you...even if you don't want to knit the sweaters those charts are lovely.


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks GrumpyGramma! And the OP for posting too.


----------



## Elisa654 (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank-you for posting the patterns and links. These are beautiful. I hope to be able to use them.


----------

